# Aruba:  Tamarijn all inclusive or Casa del Mar?



## steveandellen (Apr 26, 2011)

We have an interesting choice to make and I was wondering what people's opinions are.

We are going to Aruba for our 20th anniversary (August), just the two of us.

We have booked a week at the Tamarijn Aruba all-inclusive (part of the Divi family http://www.tamarijnaruba.com) for a very reasonable $2170.  That includes just about everything -- 3 meals a day (at any of the restaurants at the whole Divi complex), "unlimited beverages", all non-motorized sports -- snorkeling, sunfish sailing, kayaks, windsurfing, tennis, biking, the fitness center, etc.     This is not a trade -- it is a straight booking via "HotelClub" (hotelclub.com).  It can be cancelled for just a $15 charge.

However, we just got a trade into Casa Del Mar (RCI #1200), which looks like a great resort, but of course, not an all-incluisive.    As resorts go, it has a smallish beach and other activities are listed as "nearby."  It has one restaurant (Matthew's), which seems OK.

My best guess is that financially, it doesn't much matter which place we go to -- by the time you factor in meals, drinks, activities and what not, we're probably in the $300/day range.   

The way I look at it:  At the Tamarijn, we're likely to spend about 80% of our time on-premises, just because that's the nature of the all-inclusive.   But at the timeshare, we're more likely to go out an about on the island.  The flip side is that at the timeshare, we'd want to *plan* what we're doing every day for activities and meals, since the default doesn't have many options ... but at the Tamarijn, it seems there's always something interesting to do, and a bunch of restaurants (probably not stellar, but not bad) to chose from.  

FWIW: If Casa Del Mar had come up on my original search, we probably would have taken it and looked no further.  

Any opinions on which option is better for an anniversary week away, or other things we should be factoring into our decision?

I have to let RCI know by Thursday... so timely responses would be great! 

(Too bad I can't rent out the Casa to pay for the Tamarijn!)


----------



## jadejar (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you have a 1-bedroom or a 2-bedroom unit available to you at Casa del Mar?  The 2-bedroom units are right on the beach.   The 1-bedroom units are behind and don't have a view.  I would go for the 2-bedroom but not the 1-bedroom because of location.  We like to go to all the wonderful restaurants Aruba has to offer and get breakfast and lunch in our room so all inclusive is not for us.  If you plan to drink a lot, the all inclusive might be more cost effective but would not be for us. 
Casa del Mar is very nice but quiet.  It really depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## JanT (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know anything about the Tamarijn but we love Casa del Mar.  Jadejar makes a good point and one I agree with - if you can get a 2 BR at Casa del Mar I would take that but not a one BR because being on the beach is important to us.  Jadejar also makes a good point in that if you are going to drink a lot all inclusive might be for you.  We don't drink alcohol nor could we ever possibly eat enough to justify the all inclusive fee.  But, if you plan on drinking quite a bit and can eat a lot, it might work for you.  Personally, we love to get out and about in Aruba and sample all the different restaurants, etc.  And Matthew's on site at the CDM is very good or at least it was when we were there a few years ago.

It really depends on what type of vacation you want.  If you basically want to hang out in one place and pretty much veg out, you might want to go with the Tamarijn.  If you want to get out and explore a bit, eat at different restaurants and enjoy the local culture, and can get the 2 BR at CDM, I would take that.

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## steveandellen (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input -- the CDM unit would be a 2BR, which I guess puts it on the beach.   That makes a big difference to us too -- we wouldn't consider it if it weren't.

Normally, we do breakfast/lunch in our rooms for family vacations but are looking to be a bit more pampered for this trip, so we have to factor in the costs for breakfast and lunch out.   

What about activities at CDM? It didn't look like they had much.  Would we need to pay for things like snorkeling and sailing?  These are all available and included at the Tamarijn...


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 27, 2011)

steveandellen said:


> Thanks for the input -- the CDM unit would be a 2BR, which I guess puts it on the beach.   That makes a big difference to us too -- we wouldn't consider it if it weren't.
> 
> Normally, we do breakfast/lunch in our rooms for family vacations but are looking to be a bit more pampered for this trip, so we have to factor in the costs for breakfast and lunch out.
> 
> What about activities at CDM? It didn't look like they had much.  Would we need to pay for things like snorkeling and sailing?  These are all available and included at the Tamarijn...



I would do the timeshare.  There are so many exceptional restaurants in Aruba and no one talks about the ones at the Divi resorts as being fantastic.  If you want a list of restaurants send me a PM.


----------



## steveandellen (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm seeing lots of the expected tradeoffs, here, which is good confirmation.

Can anyone comment on the watersports and related activities available at CDM?  I'm not seeing much...

Thanks!


----------



## JanT (Apr 27, 2011)

steveandellen,

Go to this link http://www.casadelmar-aruba.com.  Lots of information there and you would also be able to call or email them for more info if you need it.

J



steveandellen said:


> I'm seeing lots of the expected tradeoffs, here, which is good confirmation.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the watersports and related activities available at CDM?  I'm not seeing much...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## steveandellen (Apr 27, 2011)

Went there ... seems that there is stuff to do that is "nearby" but none of the usual water activities are listed as being on-site... and no info on costs.  I was hoping someone here would have some insights beyond what the web offers. 

At our last all-inclusive vacation (Jamaica) we actually did use that stuff...


----------



## Anne S (Apr 27, 2011)

steveandellen said:


> Went there ... seems that there is stuff to do that is "nearby" but none of the usual water activities are listed as being on-site... and no info on costs.  I was hoping someone here would have some insights beyond what the web offers.
> 
> At our last all-inclusive vacation (Jamaica) we actually did use that stuff...



There are no water activities such as snorkeling, sailing, etc., at CDM. the beach at CDM is small, but it is connected to Aruba Beach Club and you can use the ABC lounges and palapas, in addition to the other amenities at ABC. ABC also has a beachside restaurant. 

The Tamarjin is right next to CDM. I don't know what sort of snorkeling the Tamarjin offers, but if it is directly from the beach be aware that there is nothing to see there. The best snorkeling is at Malmok, near the north part of the island.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Apr 27, 2011)

way too many great restaurants to take the all inclusive !


----------



## JudyH (Apr 27, 2011)

We were at the CDM in Dec., in a one bedroom.  Yes, the 2 bedrooms are "oceanside", but the place is U shaped, so you might not be walking out on the beach.  As to the beach, there were terrible storms in the fall that wiped out the beach, at first 50%, then the last few days we were there, 100%.  The water came up to Matthews restaurant.  The workers would not give us a clear answer as to whether this was normal for fall, or atypical.

CDM is next to Tam's beach.  Tam's buildings are set back further, so their beach is much larger.  I don't remember seeing anyone sailing from their beach.  CDM has no water sports, there is not much to see snorkling, and no sailboats of any kind.  There are lots of restaurants within walking or cab distance.

If $$ is not much of an object, I would go for Tam, then walk around the area and see what you'd exchange to next time you return.  We stayed on week at CDM and one week and Costa Linda.


----------



## steveandellen (Apr 28, 2011)

... still torn;  probably because we're likely to want to spend a good chunk of time at the 'home' resort, but not the entire trip. Our last Caribbean vacation was a Jamaican all-inclusive (Couples Negril) which we loved, but there are a couple of notable differences..
1) That was less than a week;
2) There was much less interest in going off property.

We're leaning towards the Tam, even though we'll probably go exploring for a couple of days and dinners.  I double checked with the Tam and they do have sunfish sailing available.   

I'm figuring that neither one of these options can possibly be bad right?


----------



## hajjah (May 1, 2011)

I'll just add my 2 cents.  We stayed in a two bedroom unit a CDM last July for two weeks and was not impressed one bit.  I would not even consider going back there just to be on the beach.  There were no amenities to think of other then water aerobics a few times during our stay.  The gym was horrible, but new equipment was delivered the day before we were leaving.  Parking was horrible every night.  The resort is listed as gold crown, but those 2 bdrm units are very dated.  The Tv's are old as can be.  We were told that the resort would be getting some upgrades, like maybe painting, but that would be it.  Maybe some owners could share the udpates.

I am a former owner at Divi Village and would exchange at either of their locations in Aruba over CDM.


----------

